# Riding on Oregon/Washington freeways legal?



## umatillawheelman (Oct 31, 2006)

One of the guys who just came to work for me is a retired Oregon State police officer, and he said it is illegal to ride along the freeway system in Oregon. Is this also true for Washington? Is it a practice that is generally overlooked by the police, or is it a definate no-no. i see route advice on this forum that includes riding along freeways, and i wonder if it is advisable. clue me in.

thanks


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

A retired OSP trooper said that? That's odd. He's mostly wrong about Oregon. 

Oregon is one of the few states where bikes generally CAN ride along the freeway (the shoulder, that is), except in specific areas, like the Portland metro area, and maybe some others. My understanding is that Washington is like most other states in that you generally can't ride along a freeway, unless there's no other alternative road.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

RCW 46.61.160
Restrictions on limited-access highway — Use by bicyclists. 

The department of transportation may by order, and local authorities may by ordinance or resolution, with respect to any limited access highway under their respective jurisdictions prohibit the use of any such highway by funeral processions, or by parades, pedestrians, bicycles or other nonmotorized traffic, or by any person operating a motor-driven cycle. Bicyclists may use the right shoulder of limited-access highways except where prohibited. The department of transportation may by order, and local authorities may by ordinance or resolution, with respect to any limited-access highway under their respective jurisdictions prohibit the use of the shoulders of any such highway by bicycles within urban areas or upon other sections of the highway where such use is deemed to be unsafe.

The department of transportation or the local authority adopting any such prohibitory regulation shall erect and maintain official traffic control devices on the limited access roadway on which such regulations are applicable, and when so erected no person may disobey the restrictions stated on such devices.


[1982 c 55 § 5; 1975 c 62 § 25; 1965 ex.s. c 155 § 27.]


----------



## Flounder (Apr 15, 2005)

From the Washington State DOT web page 

Washington State Highways Sections Closed to Bicycles

These are the current sections of state highways closed to bicycling (subject to change). All other sections of state highways and interstate highways are open to bicycling. Individual cyclists must judge their own level of experience, local traffic conditions, and roadway circumstances in determining the suitablility for them of any route at any time. In addition, local governments may adopt ordinances banning cycling on specific roads or on sidewalks in business districts. See City, County and Regional Contacts to get more information on a specific area.


----------



## umatillawheelman (Oct 31, 2006)

*riding along freeways in oregon*

I asked him again, and he said you are correct, and that in this area (Hermiston, Oregon-Pendleton, Oregon) it is discouraged. Mainly, I believe due to the high winds extant in the area, even tho i know for a fact the nice days outnumber the bad ones. So, i guess it is jurisdictional, and one has to know what he is getting into. 

thanks for the great replies.


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*or, it could be...*



umatillawheelman said:


> I asked him again, and he said you are correct, and that in this area (Hermiston, Oregon-Pendleton, Oregon) it is discouraged. Mainly, I believe due to the high winds extant in the area, even tho i know for a fact the nice days outnumber the bad ones. So, i guess it is jurisdictional, and one has to know what he is getting into.
> 
> thanks for the great replies.


the 80+mph traffic and high potential for cycling death. 

sure its legal in Oregon...stupid, but legal.


----------

